# 1950 Milbro Classic



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Well a while back I posted in the wanted section for a Milbro Classicslingshot..Few Days went by and my friend AlfShooter from*

*Spain answered my request..saying he had a couple in his collection gathering dust....Alf was kind enough too send me a shooter*

*Took about 3 weeks to arrive...I had to send off too the UK for some square elastic's & pouch with whipping cordage......*

*Pkg arrived today from the uk.....The Milbro Classic is setup just as it was back in the good old days in the 50's*

*6mm square elastic(1/4x1/4) there 15" long....really really stout to pull back.....17 pounds pull weight..I can do it twice..*

*Going too have to work out ..so I can shoot this slingshot......I can do12 pounds ok for about 20 shots.... ~Oldmiser*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good for you OM . Your collection is really growing .


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

LOVE IT! all you need is some big lead balls! 

Cheers!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Emitto said:


> LOVE IT! all you need is some big lead balls!
> 
> Cheers!


Ha what I really need is the arm strength to pull it back & use it

OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> Good for you OM . Your collection is really growing .


Yup I have got a few vintage shooters in my collection


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's a whale of a nice edition to your collection OM...and a nice favor from Alfshooter as well. Nice way to start off the year for sure.


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> *Well a while back I posted in the wanted section for a Milbro Classicslingshot..Few Days went by and my friend AlfShooter from*
> *Spain answered my request..saying he had a couple in his collection gathering dust....Alf was kind enough too send me a shooter*
> *Took about 3 weeks to arrive...I had to send off too the UK for some square elastic's & pouch with whipping cordage......*
> 
> ...


OM,
Ya gotta love the classics!
I think it's great that you kept true to the vision of restoring that shooter to its' original glory. You'll have to keep us posted as you two get used to each other and more info on the "feel" and performance of those heavy 17# square bands.
Too cool!
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow", that's how it should be, dressed and smart !!! I am very happy to have contributed to his desire.

Enjoy much of his energy !!! :king:

A big hug ......... Alf


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE IT! all you need is some big lead balls!
> ...


Those squares can be a real beast until you get them broke in, somewhere around 100+ shots, they tend to get more usable after that.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That "cube" rubber will last forever! Strong stuff!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! That is awesome man.


----------

